# Hatchy Season!



## MrBredli (Dec 13, 2008)

Will add more pics here as the season progresses.


----------



## mungus (Dec 13, 2008)

hey, hey, hey....................looking good.
Very nice Woma photo's
Anymore due soon ???


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 13, 2008)

Only the other 4 Woma eggs , then a 2 month wait for the bredli, got my first clutch a few days ago with 2 more due in the next few days. How's things in your neck of the woods mate?


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 13, 2008)

ahh, i wanna be breeding  oh well lol. another 3 yrs at least lol.


----------



## mungus (Dec 13, 2008)

Got Blonde mac, Natural intergrades & jungle eggs in the cooker.
Bredli had her prelay 10 days ago.
Rested the diamonds this year.
Stimmies were all a touch to young this year - lookout next year !!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 13, 2008)

Gee you snake guys are slow, I've already hatched out a couple of hundred hatchies of around 10 species......get a move on you guys


----------



## mungus (Dec 13, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Gee you snake guys are slow, I've already hatched out a couple of hundred hatchies of around 10 species......get a move on you guys



Maybe in the next 15 years [ give or take a few ]......................LOL


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 13, 2008)

MrBredli, can i ask where you got your white perlite from?? The perlite from Bunnings is grey, and not as good. I'm after the white.


----------



## Squish (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh wow, Womas are so adorable at that size ^^ love


----------



## snakehunter (Dec 13, 2008)

I get white perite from nurseries


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 13, 2008)

Looking good mate, how are those stripey's looking for this season? 

I got a few egg's cooking, and I had a pre lay 7 days ago..

What local are the woma's?

Kane


----------



## pythonman (Dec 13, 2008)

can some 1 give me some addvice im looking at breeding childrens pythons in the next 1 year or so and my boys abought 1.4metres and i wana know when hes readdy for breeding and also his tank atm is 1m high 50cm deep and 1 metre long its huge but hes in something smaller till hes readdy for it and if i got a female say 2 years old and they havent grown up with each other will they fight if i keep them in the same cage the big 1???? cheers people


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 13, 2008)

Keep up the good works mungus and JasonL! 

ST, i purchased a massive bag of perlite from a hydroponics store a couple of years ago, the bag is about 1m high, i think it cost $35. I actually asked for vermiculite and they gave me the wrong stuff, so it's been sitting in my shed ever since, it will take me a lifetime to use. 

MrSpike, she's due to drop next week sometime and the Womas are Tanami locale.

Pythonman, at 1.4m your snake is well and truly ready to breed. Just start cooling in March/April and introduce the female a couple of weeks later, or you can leave them together year round; they'll still breed. They shouldn't fight, but accidents do happen, sometimes...


----------



## Vixen (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice MrB. 

I finally get to the join the breeding ranks this year. Port Mac just layed 19 good eggs yesterday, have some steindachneri eggs cooking, and pretty sure my bredli is gravid, shes in shed at the moment.


----------



## SnakePower (Dec 13, 2008)

Great stuff mate, they are looking sweet! Best of luck with the rest of them!


----------



## shane14 (Dec 13, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 13, 2008)

will you be selling any?


----------



## dee4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Great stuff "B" well done.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 13, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> ST, i purchased a massive bag of perlite from a hydroponics store a couple of years ago, the bag is about 1m high, i think it cost $35. I actually asked for vermiculite and they gave me the wrong stuff, so it's been sitting in my shed ever since, it will take me a lifetime to use.
> .


 
Cool. Thanks MrB.


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats to all those with hatchies. I look forward to having my own in a couple of years.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats VixenBabe, and welcome to the club. 

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.

Here's the first Woma out...


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 13, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> will you be selling any?



The macs belong to a friend and will be for sale once i get them feeding. The majority of the bredli will be for sale, not sure on the Womas just yet.


----------



## grimace256 (Dec 13, 2008)

ahhhhhh the womas are heaps cool. nice work with the camera buddy.


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 14, 2008)

Ohhh..those Womas are just precious, I can't wait until I get the chance to breed pythons.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree, Womas are awesome!


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 15, 2008)

That last pic is one of the coolest i have ever seen


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks mate, i can't wait to see them after their first slough. It seems the majority have inherited their mothers dark, thick bands which is extremely pleasing, although only 4/6 are out so far.


----------



## andyscott (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrates Brendon,
They are all looking good but that Woma in the last pic is very nice.

I whould realy like to see some post 1st shed pics.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 15, 2008)

That last pic of the woma MrB is a STUNNER. I would be holding onto that one for sure. Congrats mate.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 15, 2008)

The Womas are all out, and my big bredli girl is laying as i type. It's going to be a good day.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 15, 2008)

Bloody good stuff, Mr B. You're leaps and bounds ahead of me, with my feeble diamond breedings.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks ST, but breeding Diamonds is more of an accomplishment than breeding Womas or bredli IMO, so you've got a couple of lengths on me.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 15, 2008)

25 eggs from the big bredli girl this year, just the partially striped girl to go now. Leave the best for last.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 19, 2008)

Got these 2 cuties today...


----------



## paulajohnston (Dec 19, 2008)

what age do you start to breed at and are inland pythons (murray darlings) hard to breed i would like to try my hand at it next year have two beautiful boys 2yrs and 18 months and am getting a lady friend for my eldest boy in january will be keeping the male and female together hopefully


----------



## Troyster (Dec 19, 2008)

paulajohnston said:


> what age do you start to breed at and are inland pythons (murray darlings) hard to breed i would like to try my hand at it next year have two beautiful boys 2yrs and 18 months and am getting a lady friend for my eldest boy in january will be keeping the male and female together hopefully


 


that is a very good question paula as that is my goal to have a go at breeding however not for another 3 to 4 years yet still alot to learn before that can happen however im anxious to read the responses


----------



## Jason (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats MrB.... little stunners



paulajohnston said:


> what age do you start to breed at and are inland pythons (murray darlings) hard to breed i would like to try my hand at it next year have two beautiful boys 2yrs and 18 months and am getting a lady friend for my eldest boy in january will be keeping the male and female together hopefully



depends on the species, some breed earlier then others. antaresia and womas can generally breed from 18months but they need to be WELL fed. Others do better at 2.5 years but you can often use an 18month old carpet over an older female although again you really need to feed them. In general 2.5 years for carpets often a 3.5 yr old female is best. Murray's from what i hear aren't to bad to breed, most carpte species are pretty good to start with.


----------



## mistymtn (Dec 19, 2008)

Well done Mr B

I didn't think anyone other than SR had albinos old enough to breed yet?
Cheers


----------



## Armand (Dec 19, 2008)

oooooo soo lucky! wish mine were big enough to breed!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 19, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Got these 2 cuties today...
> 
> 2??? I'm assuming it also had a heaps of Hets???


----------



## zulu (Dec 19, 2008)

*re Hatchy*

Well done Mr Bred,like that picture of the little mac hatchlings on their eggs,they are macs arnt they,the womas are always great looking hatchys i reckon. Zoo


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, but I didn't breed those albinos, they're from Snake Ranch.  Hopefully, presuming my albino from last season is female as i suspect it is, i could have either some albino babies, or double hets (albino & hypermelanistic) next year, depending on whether or not one of these new albinos is a male and big enough to breed by next season, which is very possible. If not, then i'll put my black male over her.

Thanks zulu, yep they're macs.


----------



## Glimmerman (Dec 19, 2008)

Well done Mr B. Happy days when the feeding starts


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks mate, i'm going to offer the macs their first feed right now, so fingers crossed. 

Just put my last lot of eggs in the incubator too.


----------



## mick w (Dec 19, 2008)

congrats there mr bredli looks like you have a great collection there good luck with the feeding hope to be breeding my bredli in the next couple of years


----------



## zulu (Dec 19, 2008)

*re hatchy*



MrBredli said:


> Thanks guys, but I didn't breed those albinos, they're from Snake Ranch.  Hopefully, presuming my albino from last season is female as i suspect it is, i could have either some albino babies, or double hets (albino & hypermelanistic) next year, depending on whether or not one of these new albinos is a male and big enough to breed by next season, which is very possible. If not, then i'll put my black male over her.
> 
> Thanks zulu, yep they're macs.



The albinos are spectacular looking,good luck with the sexs of them,chances are on your side y6ou will have male and female,they are really something special!


----------



## No-two (Dec 19, 2008)

Good job. Hope they all feed first offer for you  Them albinoes are stunnig, but I've yet to see and adult I'v3e liked. Shame really. The babies are so nice.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 19, 2008)

zulu said:


> The albinos are spectacular looking,good luck with the sexs of them,chances are on your side y6ou will have male and female,they are really something special!



I sure hope so mate, that would probably give me a 1m, 2f trio! Couldn't ask for much more than that.


----------



## gonff (Dec 19, 2008)

womas are cute as! awsome


----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats Mr B, there's some nice animals for you. Very dark Woma, Be interesting to see how they come along. Good stuff


----------



## paulajohnston (Dec 19, 2008)

cute little buggers hopefully in a year i will be able to breed monty or brian that would be good but your ones are just beutiful


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Jan 8, 2009)

how old does a snake have to be so its able to breed?


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 9, 2009)

Depends more on how big it is (which is usually dependent on how much the snake has been fed). Generally speaking though, males will breed at 1.5/2.5 years, and females 2.5/3.5 years.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

It's still hatchy season!


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 5, 2009)

Man... you defiantly have your hands full


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 5, 2009)

thats alot of hatchies!! i cant wait till i get some of mine breeding, looks like alot of work, but it seems worth it!!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 5, 2009)

Awww look at those gorgeous bubs! Congrats!!


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

They are the cutest things.


----------



## dee4 (Feb 5, 2009)

Job well done B, I'm sure your happy with them who wouldn't be.


----------



## mungus (Feb 5, 2009)

another successfull incubation - congrat's mate.


----------



## shadowsabre (Feb 5, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> They are the cutest things.




what are these guys ??


----------



## mungus (Feb 5, 2009)

bredli


----------



## shadowsabre (Feb 5, 2009)

bredli i want i want lol


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow MrB your having a great season! Is that everything hatched now? Some great looking hatchies there and I really like those albino blueys. Congrats mate


----------



## Camo (Feb 5, 2009)

Well done MrB. The woma's look great as do all of the snakes.


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome MrB I hope to breed Bredli in the future still got 1 1/2 years wait for male and gotta find a female around 2 years mid year!!


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, still got two clutches cooking, anyone want to buy 50 bredli hatchies??


----------



## Lozza (Feb 5, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> They are the cutest things.


 Awwww that's so cute - all curled up together 
Those womas do look hot - any updated pics?
Looks like you've had a very good season - congrats!


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

No news pics of the Womas yet, i was supposed to organize some pics for interested folk a couple of weeks ago and still haven't gotten around to it. Will do soon though and post here.

Not a bad season, can't wait for the next though.


----------



## Kurto (Feb 5, 2009)

hey mr bredli, weren't you working with some striped bredli somewhere along the line??


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep, they're due to hatch in a bit under 2 weeks i think, maybe a bit less.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 5, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> Thanks guys, still got two clutches cooking, anyone want to buy 50 bredli hatchies??



How much ?


----------



## Kurto (Feb 5, 2009)

sweet, hope theres some nice stripes in the clutch! (hint, hint)


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> How much ?


 
How much have you got?


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

Kurto said:


> sweet, hope theres some nice stripes in the clutch! (hint, hint)


 
I've got my fingers crossed too mate.  

Will have to wait and see, there's no guarantee they will throw any stripes at all, but here's hoping.


----------



## Kurto (Feb 5, 2009)

Keep us in mind if they do. Even partially striped would be awesome.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

No worries mate, will do.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG I WANT ONE!!!! there so cute!!!!


----------



## Tojo (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking good MrB! Nice pics too mate!


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 5, 2009)

well done mrB - those womas and bredli are super cute


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

NOICE. love the blueys.... still.


----------



## Squish (Feb 5, 2009)

Wants! But I just bought a bredli. So cute, though. Congrats!


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 5, 2009)

Awww shucks, thanks guys.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 13, 2009)

More babies!


----------



## jas468 (Feb 13, 2009)

G'Day B
Looks like your patience is paying off.
Well done mate, they all look awesome.
The spotteds are going great, too. Once again, thanks for your help.
Cheers
Craig


----------



## chilli (Feb 13, 2009)

any stripes?


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 13, 2009)

I won't know for another 2 or 3 days, they were the last clutch to be laid.

Thanks Craig, i'm glad to hear they're doing well.


----------



## Rockdog (Feb 14, 2009)

Well done Mr Bredli. You have certainly outdone yourself this year. I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks mate. 


Last clutch is hatching now...


----------



## mungus (Feb 16, 2009)

Is that a strip I see ??


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 16, 2009)

Not fully striped, but it's a stripe.


----------



## mungus (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks fully sic though mate......:lol:
Well done.


----------



## Colin (Feb 16, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> MrBredli, can i ask where you got your white perlite from?? The perlite from Bunnings is grey, and not as good. I'm after the white.




Try this place in Sydney mate.
http://www.australianperlite.com/index.htm


EXPANDED PERLITE	100 LITRE BAG	GST	TOTAL	
P200 $18.00 $1.80	$19.80	
P400 $21.00 $2.10	$23.10	
P500 $22.00 $2.20	$24.20


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks mungus.


----------



## jas468 (Feb 16, 2009)

Is that one of Medusa's wigs, Brendon? 
Great shot.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah it's the latest trend mate, really big in the clubs at the moment.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 17, 2009)

An updated Woma pic, this is my favourite by far.


----------



## SnakePower (Feb 17, 2009)

Good on you Brndon, that stripey Bredli looks way cool! Keep us posted once it sheds, looks like it could be a special critter!!


----------



## Colin (Feb 17, 2009)

awesome looking womas Brendon. you have to be happy with these mate. 
these are from the that tanami of yours that I really like huh.. the really nicely banded one? 

your crazy if you dont hang onto at least one of these for yourself.. their absolute crackers 



MrBredli said:


> The Womas are all out, and my big bredli girl is laying as i type. It's going to be a good day.


----------



## mark83 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice womas. I want one.


----------



## Colin (Feb 17, 2009)

wow :shock: now that has to be one of the best looking woma hatchies I think Ive seen. congrats mate on a great season. 
It couldn't happen to a nicer bloke. you've done really well and yes Im very jealous of those womas :lol: 



MrBredli said:


> An updated Woma pic, this is my favourite by far.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, i'm hoping the Woma above is a male so i can put it back over the mother (yeah Col, that nice dark banded Tanami was the mother) down the track. They would throw some rippers for sure.

I think i ended up with 3 similarly striped bredli Zac, i think there's a fourth with some striping also. There's also quite a few that have a spotted pattern down the spine. I'll hold onto most of the clutch until they've had a couple of sheds, hopefully they all colour up really well.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's one of the stripeys after a shed. Anyone interested in buying a striped bredli should keep an eye on the SXR website, they've got some coming up for auction soon.


----------



## vinspa (Mar 19, 2009)

picked this male bredli up the other day


----------



## Jason (Mar 19, 2009)

nice bredli! that one come from brendon?


----------



## vinspa (Mar 19, 2009)

Jason said:


> nice bredli! that one come from brendon?


no mate from some one else


----------



## Dave (Mar 19, 2009)

Damn those bredli are hot!


----------



## rett82 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous mr bredli.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 23, 2009)

Some updated pics...


----------



## Vixen (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you keeping those ones?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep, i reckon this generation could quite easily throw some fully striped hatchies, looking forward to see what they can produce in a few years time.


----------



## sevrum (Mar 23, 2009)

vinspa said:


> picked this male bredli up the other day



i picked up a few of those aswell ,two of them have a bit of striping not as much as that male nice pick.


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow MrB, they look fantastic! Great work. Good luck with them in the future. Great looking womas too!


----------



## Lozza (Mar 23, 2009)

Those striped babies look great


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 23, 2009)

looking good mr bredli, good season well done.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## aoife (Mar 24, 2009)

love the woma's, with their big black eyes!!


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice work mate. 

Do you find that all the stripey's, or the ones with the broken stripes have that faded colour along their side?


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't taken much notice mate but i can see 3/4 have it in the pics above. The father has them also, but not the mother, at least not that i've noticed.


----------

